# Vintage Novelty Pistol Gun Hairdryer



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a dryer you should not take with you to the airport!












"Pull the hammer (on top) to the desired heat setting, squeeze the trigger and let'er rip."

SOURCE via Likecool.com


----------



## Anthea (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol, that is cute, and yes i agree not a good idea to take that one to the airport


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2008)

lol. How kitsch. I wouldn't want it in my house but it's cool!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 13, 2008)

i have to say that is totally more awsome than my hairdryer!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 13, 2008)

That is so cool! Very kitsch, my best friend would love that!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 13, 2008)

LOl my boyfriend would get a kick out of that one!


----------



## msmack (Aug 13, 2008)

that's awesome - I want one (even though I never blow dry!)


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 13, 2008)

Haha, that's neat!


----------



## vesna (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow! That is the coolest I thing. I want one so much.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol, very cool.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 15, 2008)

aww man how hot is that?!


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 22, 2008)

hahaa I want one!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 22, 2008)

I WANT !!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is cool! I would use it to blowdry my hair.


----------



## katana (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats so neat,



where can I get one?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 2, 2008)

lol am i the only one who thinks this is totally gross!!?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 2, 2008)

That's different. It'd be very scary to actually see someone put this to their head thinking it was the real thing. It'd freak me out.


----------



## MissManda (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it. I want 2!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 3, 2008)

Totally agree with Fingers and Adrienne on this one! I could never use that ever on me... I wouldn't want one in my house, with the idea that my son would see me with that pointed at my head and get a completely wrong feeling of what a gun is actually used for.

I am so far from being a prude about things, but this one, I just couldn't use, or actually watch others use.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Totally agree with Fingers and Adrienne on this one! I could never use that ever on me... I wouldn't want one in my house, with the idea that my son would see me with that pointed at my head and get a completely wrong feeling of what a gun is actually used for.I am so far from being a prude about things, but this one, I just couldn't use, or actually watch others use.

agreed! guns are for killing people.. not for drying your hair....


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Totally agree with Fingers and Adrienne on this one! I could never use that ever on me... I wouldn't want one in my house, with the idea that my son would see me with that pointed at my head and get a completely wrong feeling of what a gun is actually used for.I am so far from being a prude about things, but this one, I just couldn't use, or actually watch others use.

I agree 100%


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree 100% Me too


----------



## Darla (Oct 3, 2008)

just a thing to break out if a thief breaks into your house? (NRA Approved? jk Tony)


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 9, 2008)

I love it!


----------

